# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dream weaver - The Manitoban

## Dream Guide Team

The Manitoban*Dream weaver**The Manitoban**Lucid dreaming*, is when you become aware you are dreaming, and have the ability to then control your dream's environment. This lucidity usually occurs mid-dream when the sleeper becomes conscious that the physical reality in which they are present is *...***

----------

